# Tiny bottle baby not eating



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

My new little 2 day old bottle girl isn’t eating much at all since yesterday afternoon. She is 5.5lbs Boer with a little Kiko in her. She was one of triplets born during a blizzard Monday morning. The other 2 didn’t make it and Mom wasn’t caring for her so her human mom asked me to try to save her as she doesn’t have the time she would need to care for her with everything she’s got going on right now.

I kept her on colostrum replacer through yesterday as we weren’t sure how much she may have gotten from her mom (if any) since she wasn’t caring for her. She ate maybe 5-6oz between 11am when she pulled from Mom and last night with me. But she hasn’t eaten since about 5 last night other than a couple drops from me trying to get her to eat. I tried every couple hours throughout the night but she didn’t want anything to do with eating.

She was pooping and peeing all day yesterday. I haven’t seen her poop today yet but she peed quite a bit when I got her up around 7.

I just got her to eat maybe 1/2oz whole milk this morning at 7:30. She’s not as vibrant as she was yesterday (she wasn’t all that crazy yesterday though either but her tail was up and wagging all day). Now this morning she’s tail down or straight out, no wagging, crying a bit, and standing a bit funny. Her back legs are close together but then the bottom of her legs V pretty far out to the side. I know she’s still new so I don’t know when they really start getting jumpy and playing but she seems off to me.

Temp is 101.3 so she’s a bit low. 

I cannot lose this little girl. What do I do?


----------



## goat2love (Jan 23, 2018)

im keeping up with this post. i had a 5 day old boer bottle baby that i lost yesterday :/


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

goat2love said:


> im keeping up with this post. i had a 5 day old boer bottle baby that i lost yesterday :/


I'm so sorry about your baby


----------



## goat2love (Jan 23, 2018)

Korita said:


> I'm so sorry about your baby


thankyou :/ didnt think it would hit me this hard ... were new to raising goats and she was my first bottle baby


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

I would recommend a small syringe filled with warm milk. Put baby on your lap and try everything you can to replicate mum's udder. Cover her eyes with a hand, cuddle her close to you for warmth, tickle her bum and also try tickling under her chin and neck to get her to swallow. Give her teeny tiny bits slowly. It might take a day or so but mine have always got the hang of it within that time on the syringe. Then they'll begin to suck on he syringe when they learn it's not poison, once they do that you can then begin switching over to a bottle and teat.

At least that's what I do!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Also can you get hold of any fresh colostrum? I managed to get a kid who wouldn't drink his replacer at all last year to fully suck when I filled the bottle with a few squirts of uber fresh colostrum. But of course that depends if your friend is close enough to get said squirts and if she's got a recently kidded doe.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Colostrum is only effective within the first 24 hours of birth, I would be trying her on some whole milk making sure it is at least 100 degrees. Unfortunately, if she didn't get any colostrum from mom, she may not thrive. I would give her some b-complex (1.5 cc) and bo-se if you have any. Keep her warm. Did her naval get dipped in iodine? Wishing you all the best!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

^ good point, I missed the age part. She might take standard milk better by bottle anyway.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> Colostrum is only effective within the first 24 hours of birth, I would be trying her on some whole milk making sure it is at least 100 degrees. Unfortunately, if she didn't get any colostrum from mom, she may not thrive. I would give her some b-complex (1.5 cc) and bo-se if you have any. Keep her warm. Did her naval get dipped in iodine? Wishing you all the best!


My goat vet is 3.5 hours away because no one around here does/knows about goats really. She happens to be the daughter of the woman that asked me to try to save this little one. She said to keep trying the whole milk too. We have Holstein milk straight from the bulk tank for the babies so that's about as good as she can get other than Mom. Thank heavens for dairy neighbor!

She thinks she got at least some colostrum from Mom but can't be sure. It was a crappy crappy day to be kidding Monday in our area and she's taking care of her farm and her sons farm and grandkids right now as her husband, son and daughter-in-law are all in Haiti.  She's got her hands full right now so that's why she asked me to save her when she went back out yesterday morning and saw Mom wasn't caring about her.

I don't have don't have bo-se but I have b-complex on hand and selenium/e gel that should be delivered today.

She only weighs 5.5lbs


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Korita said:


> My goat vet is 3.5 hours away because no one around here does/knows about goats really. She happens to be the daughter of the woman that asked me to try to save this little one. She said to keep trying the whole milk too. We have Holstein milk straight from the bulk tank for the babies so that's about as good as she can get other than Mom. Thank heavens for dairy neighbor!
> 
> She thinks she got at least some colostrum from Mom but can't be sure. It was a crappy crappy day to be kidding Monday in our area and she's taking care of her farm and her sons farm and grandkids right now as her husband, son and daughter-in-law are all in Haiti.  She's got her hands full right now so that's why she asked me to save her when she went back out yesterday morning and saw Mom wasn't caring about her.
> 
> ...


Oh she's teeny! I guess that at least means you don't need to get as much milk into her?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

TooManyBoers said:


> Oh she's teeny! I guess that at least means you don't need to get as much milk into her?


Right. But I was getting worried since she hadn't taken any from about 5pm to 7:30am. But lo and behold, I warmed up some more and tried covering her eyes. She sucked down 2oz without a fuss. I warmed a bit more as she was still suckling hard and she ate another ounce. She even has wagged her tail again a few times now. Yay! She should be good for a little while now. Thank you for the suggestion of covering her eyes. That's abot the only thing I hadn't tried and apparently that's exactly what she needed.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Korita said:


> Right. But I was getting worried since she hadn't taken any from about 5pm to 7:30am. But lo and behold, I warmed up some more and tried covering her eyes. She sucked down 2oz without a fuss. I warmed a bit more as she was still suckling hard and she ate another ounce. She even has wagged her tail again a few times now. Yay! She should be good for a little while now. Thank you for the suggestion of covering her eyes. That's abot the only thing I hadn't tried and apparently that's exactly what she needed.


They're fusspots huh! Now don't get your hopes up too much, that worked for my premie baby for about three feedings then he got confused again. But that being said, she might be a superstar and never forget again. Depends on the kid! (Mine didn't exactly have many brain cells... and still doesn't)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is taking the bottle.
No more colostrum. 

Anytime a kid stops eating, get a temp first.

Good advice was given.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Well. She took another 3 ounces like a champ. I don’t know how you all do it. I was up last night with her (and the needy 3.5 week old buckling again) but it’s so not just begun. Checked on the preggers again, nothing happening but they’re yelling at the front door of the house lol

Finally started getting my house back in order and catching up on neglected laundry. Human kids (2 of mine and 2 daycare kiddos all 2 and under) are fed and down for naps, dishes done, picked up around the place, 4th load of laundry for the day done, put away and more going. I’m finally going to sit down and eat something myself. I didn’t even have my coffee this morning  I’m pooped lol maybe I could catch a quick nap before the bigger kids get home from school.

You’re all amazing!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Help! She was doing so good. Eating all day yesterday. Even walked around the house quite a bit last night. Didn’t want to eat through the night or this morning. Temp is 98.4! I have her curled up on a warm rice bag with a towel over her. Is there a better way to warm her up?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm sorry, I'm not much help with bottle babies; so someone may have a better alternative. But do you have a heatlamp? To get babies warm, I've used a rubbermaid tub with some towels at the bottom, a heat lamp over it, and having half of it covered; to make a nice incubator type box from them. You have to keep a close eye on them that they don't get too hot though. I should mention that I've only done this with ones that were just born and were really cold, from being born outside in the cold. Same concept as a calf box warmer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fine. But I like to hold them against my chest. I put a zip up sweatshirt on and put them inside the sweatshirt against my chest so they can feel my heartbeat.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

If her temp keeps sliding down, I'd give her a warm water bath to bring her temp up.It's imperative that her temp be brought back up if you're to save her. Some advise doing it in a garbage bag to keep her from getting wet; there's nothing wrong with that but for me I think it's easier to maintain massaging (for circulation) in the water directly, and I believe the full contact with water transfers temp better. Gather towels and thermometer ahead of time; set out hair dryer and more towels in your bathroom. Put her in water that's like a good hot bath, not too hot for your skin, keep massaging her & let out some water/add in warmer water to keep up the water temp as needed. You can just keep taking her temp as needed. I use my kitchen sink for this as it's plenty deep to submerge.

When you (finally, hopefully) bring her temp back up to comfortable range- I want 102.5 before I bring them out- blow dry them of course moving the blow dryer constantly to avoid burning them, at the same time as drying them with a towel. I like this personally because it's very similar to the stimulation given to a baby by an attentive mother; it wakes them up and prepares them to nurse. At this point, keep a close eye on their temp. I've had a baby slide down in temp & need to go for another bath- or two- and still saved them long term.

Not everyone is willing to or is able to go through these measures for them, and I understand that perspective. Even if you do, not all can be saved; ultimately a lot of it comes down to their will to survive. I can see in your posts how much you care for your fur babies; do what you can and then don't beat yourself up. Keep us posted & if you need further advice. Hope she pulls through for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

As of 45 minutes ago when I last checked temp she’s up to 100.9. I’ve gotten maybe 3oz in her today. But she’s still weak and so very skinny. She was tiny to begin with but she’s so hollow and skinny now. I’ve been alternating between the rice bag under and warm towel over her and carrying her in my sweatshirt when I can. I’ve also been doing a lot of rubbing to get circulation going and try to imitate what a momma would do to get her up and going. She did pee for me too after I took her temp again but still no more poop yet today. 

I keep telling her she’s not allowed to leave me. She’s bleating loud and clear yet whenever I rearrange her or take temp so I’m hoping that’s a good sign that she’s got some fire in her yet. I pray she pulls through. This little stinker was so tiny and had so much against her in the beginning but she was getting so strong yesterday afternoon and last night. 

Should I give her b-complex or salenium/e gel? If so how much. She’s only 5-5.5lbs


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Not a bad idea, the b-complex. 1/2 mL at her size. Do you have a heating pad to put under her? & if she's over 100, it might be worth trying to get a tiny bit of warm nutrition in her...


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Kath G. said:


> Not a bad idea, the b-complex. 1/2 mL at her size. Do you have a heating pad to put under her? & if she's over 100, it might be worth trying to get a tiny bit of warm nutrition in her...


I have been warming up the rice bag for her as I don't have s heating pad right now.

Is the b-complex a SQ?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes, sub-q.

For feeding her, when it's touch and go, it's better to dribble a little food at a time, often. If she's having a hard time keeping her temp up, her blood sugar is probably low; spike the milk with a*tiny* bit of molasses, corn syrup, sugar water, something to help with hypoglycemia. We're talking about just a mL or two, as often as you can manage. I know it's hard with little ones around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

If you have not seen her poo, give an enema right away, warm, very light soapy water in a small 3 cc syringe. Put the very tip up to the rectum and put the warm water in there slowly. Do it a few times until she gets the urge to push to poo. 
if she doesn't go and that is an issue, she can die from it.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

She’s at 103.4 now. Still not eating. I will have a catheter coming to be hopefully in about 2 hours so I can try tube feeding. I gave her the b-complex about 1.5 hour ago and she stood for a little while abot half an hour ago so that’s good. I’ll try the enema. Poor girl will hate me. Her bum is so tiny and I feel terrible whenever I check her temp. But if it helps I’ll do it. Anything I can do to save this girl. 

Any advice, tips, good videos about tubing a baby goat?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Good advice.
> 
> If you have not seen her poo, give an enema right away, warm, very light soapy water in a small 3 cc syringe. Put the very tip up to the rectum and put the warm water in there slowly. Do it a few times until she gets the urge to push to poo.
> if she doesn't go and that is an issue, she can die from it.


How long before you usually see results of the enema? She peed right after I did it. It's yellow. She's getting so dehydrated


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

To get her to eat a tiny amount at a time, syringe a bit (1 mL) into her cheek, then rub her throat downwards to get her to swallow. Are you working with a vet? Lactated ringers is a Rx, I don't know why because it's super safe; you can give sub-Q injections of it to help with dehydration.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

And there we have some poop again. First yellow poop she’s had since born. It was still all that meconium yesterday. She yelled with that one. Should I do another bit of enema again in a little while, right away?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Kath G. said:


> To get her to eat a tiny amount at a time, syringe a bit (1 mL) into her cheek, then rub her throat downwards to get her to swallow. Are you working with a vet? Lactated ringers is a Rx, I don't know why because it's super safe; you can give sub-Q injections of it to help with dehydration.


I am working with my goat vet but she has her clinic 3.5 hours from me. No one around here really does goats.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

OK then forget the lactated ringers right now! Although it's something you could just have on hand for the future, next time you see your vet...

If you do tube feeding, be super careful that you're in her stomach rather than lungs. I still think even with tube feeding that smaller amounts more frequently are easier for them to utilize.

I'd probably be focusing on warm water with electrolytes in it at this point, for a bit until she (hopefully) stabilizes. It's great that her temp is up!

ETA you're doing a great job, keeping your head about you & balancing a lot right now!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Kath G. said:


> OK then forget the lactated ringers right now! Although it's something you could just have on hand for the future, next time you see your vet...
> 
> If you do tube feeding, be super careful that you're in her stomach rather than lungs. I still think even with tube feeding that smaller amounts more frequently are easier for them to utilize.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind words. I swore I would do everything in my power to save this little girl and I mean it. But boy oh boy do I need a drink and a cigarette (terrible habit I know) but dang it's been a day.

I'm nervous about tubing her for that very reason. I've never tubed anything. I asked my dad if he could help me (he's an EMT) but he's not tubed for feeding. Only airways. Sooooo YouTube it is? Ugh I wish she would just start eating. She refuses to swallow no matter what I do.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

(((hugs))). You're doing everything you can for her. Keep pushing the little bits of water that you can; if her temp is good (and it seems it is) you can try a bottle, maybe she'd be more interested in a familiar nipple & taste? Praying for her to pull through!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

103.4 is a bit on the high side. Keep an eye on it.
How does her lungs sound and breathing?

If you don't think she poop enough, giving another enema is OK. Do it as needed. Sounds like she was plugged. 

She is not swallowing?

Is she floppy like?
If so, treat her for floppy kid.
2 cc's PenG
2cc's fortified vit B complex or straight thiamine
2cc's baking soda, add water to it.
1 x a day, for 3 days.

Give all orally, the kid will hate it. 
Gag and throw it's head around. 
You must get it down the throat into the belly. 
Give at the back corner of the mouth, slowly, it the goat coughs stop until the kid stops.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, thanks to my dad (who was first time placing a feed tube much less on an animal too), a call from his coworkers wife that raises goats and a YouTube video, I got 2cc’s in her. But with it taking so long out of nerves of first time, her temp has dropped again. So she’s back to the heating pad (got one now! So she can have consistent heat and not have to be moved all the time to reheat the rice bag). In the last hour and half before tube feeding she had turned completely weak and floppy. She is holding her head up a little bit after the feeding so pray we can get this going up again.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> 103.4 is a bit on the high side. Keep an eye on it.
> How does her lungs sound and breathing?
> 
> If you don't think she poop enough, giving another enema is OK. Do it as needed. Sounds like she was plugged.
> ...


I don't have penG 
I gave her 1/2cc of b-complex this afternoon SQ. 
Can I do the baking soda through the tube if she still isn't eating/swallowing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just do milk. Do you have light corn syrup or honey? I'd try giving her a cc or so of it.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> I would just do milk. Do you have light corn syrup or honey? I'd try giving her a cc or so of it.


I do. What will that do? Help with sugars or another reason?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Still not taking bottle. Still floppy. Just did another tube feeding. But she still screams like she’s got fight in her yet. I don’t know how to get her temp under control. I’m hoping with the milk getting in her she can start regulating again soon. Heat pad and towel together are too much and she spikes, but just one or the other isn’t enough and she drops. I don’t know how many more times I can stick this poor girl to check temp. I feel so bad.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

You can use any manner of lube to make taking temp easier on her- water, coconut oil, ob lube, etc... 

I don't have any experience with floppy kid syndrome, may be what you're dealing with?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she today? Praying for you and her....


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh where to start. Where did I leave off? 

I gave 1/2cc b-complex SQ yesterday about 2pm. She’s was getting really weak and skinny by this time already. No matter what I did she would not eat or swallow when I put milk in her mouth. I got a tube last night and began tube feeding about 5pm. By the time I got the tube, she’s gone completely floppy. Shortly after the first tube feeding she was able to control and pick up her head again. I continued tube feedings of 2oz about every 2-3 hours. She’s been struggling to regulate temp. Has dipped as low as 98.4 and went above 104. I think she’s starting to regulate better now that she’s gotten milk in her. At about 9:30pm I gave a pea-sized dab of selenium/e gel in her mouth and gave some karyo syrup too. Her suckling reflex is completely gone. After 10:30pm tube feeding I was working with her again and she was able to stand and even took a few small wobbly steps. I’m going to try to get my hands on some bo-se today. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. This girl has fight in her and I’m not giving up until she’s healthy or I’ve done absolutely everything I can and she decides it’s her time. I just did her tube feeding about 20 minutes ago. She’s floppy. Nothing there. Worked her legs and rubbed her for a while. Her eyes have almost no more blue in them. They’re almost a hazel/yellow now. She was holding her mouth weird like she can’t even control that almost. But she’s been calling to me ever since I proped her back on her chest and snuggled her between towels to hold her up. She’s getting a little head control back again now but not much. Also, before the tube feeding she slumped to her side and was kicking. It almost looked like a seiezure to me but I think she was just trying to get control that she doesn’t have right now?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

If you feel she improved from the selenium-Vit E gel, or that her mama could've been deficient, give her some more.
If she's floppy, I'd treat her for floppy kid syndrome; I've never had FKS but I know Pam wouldn't steer you wrong. Pen-G (you don't want the long acting or DuraPen) is available at any TSC/livestock store, and cheap.
Hang in there! She's still fighting, and you've done a great job for her!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree, try to get the PenG if possible. 

I’m sure someone has already mentioned this, but don’t feed her if her temp is below 100... she won’t be able to process the milk. 

You are doing a great job with her!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

How much selenium/e gel do you r commend and how often? I gave her another pea-sized swab I’m her mouth this morning.

She also hasn’t pooped since I did the enema yesterday afternoon but she has been peeing


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok. Did another enema on her and it took a while but got a good amount of golden berries.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't give any more selenium. That is enough. The blue eye is just that baby color. It is now turning the color it will be so eye color isn't showing any problems. I would give her a cc or so of light corn syrup. I would put a pinch of baking soda in 1 milk feeding per day.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is precious!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

You are doing a great job trying to get this kid going.

Here are a couple of thoughts to add to what you are already doing.

- Since she hasn't been eating a whole lot, she isn't going to poop a lot. I had a tiny (1.75lb) doe kid a couple years ago who I swore was constipated. I did enemas and tried feeding her things that would supposedly loosen her stools. It wasn't until I upped her feed by a fair amount that she went back to normal.

- Just by doing a rough calculation, your kid should be getting close to 17 oz of milk a day. 

- Is she swallowing if/when you syringe feed her? Have you tried different nipples? Does she like/react if/when you give her molasses/karo/syrup? I had some trouble kids, but when I put something sweet on the nipple, they would start sucking better.

You are doing great. I hope she turns around for you!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

PippasCubby said:


> You are doing a great job trying to get this kid going.
> 
> Here are a couple of thoughts to add to what you are already doing.
> 
> ...


She's not swolloeing at all. Even when I put the corn syrup in her mouth she doesn't lick/sickle at it. I did molasses on there a bit yesterday too and still nothing. She was doing great out the the nipple I was using on Tuesday. But different nipples and syringes are working right now. So I'm continuing her tube feedings.

That was about the calculation I had also for her weight/milk.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You are doing great. I'm sure you know, when you pull the tube out, be sure and keep your thumb over the opening of the tube so no milk syphons into her lungs.

No matter the outcome, this baby knows you love her.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Korita said:


> She's not swolloeing at all. Even when I put the corn syrup in her mouth she doesn't lick/sickle at it. I did molasses on there a bit yesterday too and still nothing. She was doing great out the the nipple I was using on Tuesday. But different nipples and syringes are working right now. So I'm continuing her tube feedings.
> 
> That was about the calculation I had also for her weight/milk.


Perfect. You are doing great. She's a cutey!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If you think she has floppy kid syndrome, DO NOT TUBE anymore , DO NOT feed at all until she is better. You need to get penicillin and thiamine into her orally--both as soon as possible or she will die. Here is information. http://www.goatworld.com/articles/fks/fksrw.shtml


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I do think- being that she was doing well on the bottle, and is now floppy- that she might have floppy kid syndrome.
I'd still tube her, but only with electrolytes, plus FKS treatment in the tube...



toth boer goats said:


> Is she floppy like?
> If so, treat her for floppy kid.
> 2 cc's PenG
> 2cc's fortified vit B complex or straight thiamine
> ...


You're doing **awesome**, she absolutely knows she's loved and you've outdone yourself, intensive care like this is so hard to keep up and takes so much.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Vet gave me a SQ bo-se, pen and vit injection. So hoping this will get her going. 

She has continued to keep control of her head since this morning again now. But still can’t stand or quite control her legs fully. 

I also gave her a pinch of baking soda and 1/2cc of b-complex through the tube with her milk. 

I will read the article about floppy kid. Do I continue with milk or electrolytes or nothing?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

If she were mine, I'd do only electrolytes (not milk at this point).
You could tube her with electrolytes and the FKS treatment.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Kath G. said:


> If she were mine, I'd do only electrolytes (not milk at this point).
> You could tube her with electrolytes and the FKS treatment.


I will hold milk and start with electrolytes. The link for FKS says adding probiotic to them can help too.

I have probiotic plus paste on hand. It recommends 1-2ml for newborns. So should I try adding 1ml in with the electrolytes for a tube feeding since she's not swollowing? Or not do the probiotic?

Also, electrolytes. Site for FKS doesn't say how much or how often to feed. Package says the solution of 1/2 cup for each 6lbs twice a day. That's doesn't sound like much only twice a day but I want to be sure. And it sounds like a lot in one feeding at 1/2 cup (4.5oz)

Can you guys help me figure out how much, how often and of what I should give?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

The probiotics should be added in *after* you're done with an antibiotic, to repopulate the gut's flora. The pen-G kills any gram+ bacterial it comes into contact with, including the probiotics, so until the pen-G is done there's no point to adding in probiotics.

Electrolytes: I don't know if you have ready-made or powdered mix, but I'd do the same volume of made-up electrolytes as I'd be expecting of her to drink of milk at this weight. So, approximately 17 oz, broken up into as many feedings as you can manage. About 3 oz, 6x in a day would be what I'd do.

Then 1x/day you'll add the treatment for FKS: pen-G, vit-B complex, and the baking soda.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I gotta say, I really admire your determination and dedication. You really had to hit the ground running with this one, especially for being still somewhat new to the goat scene. A lot of what you're having to do, are not easy things to do. 

I sure hope she pulls through for you!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Lstein said:


> I gotta say, I really admire your determination and dedication. You really had to hit the ground running with this one, especially for being still somewhat new to the goat scene. A lot of what you're having to do, are not easy things to do.
> 
> I sure hope she pulls through for you!


YES!!! X2!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you guys! I absolutely love all my critters and will do everything in my power to save them. I really am not sure if I could have gotten this far (or as fast) with it all of you on TGS and friends of friends that know goats and were told to contact me. I got a call yesterday afternoon from a woman I didn’t know to help talk me through placing a feeding tube. Turns it she was the wife of my dads coworker and he told her to call me right away as she has goats and has nursed many back to health. So in all this I’ve also met another goat person in my close area that is willing to help me through things along with connected with another goat person with extensive knowledge about goats. So my goat community and support team has grown a lot in the last month.... couple days even. So thank you all for your support in this. 

Praying this FKS treatment and electrolytes get her going again and that I started it in time. I admit I’m a bit sleep deprived so some things I’ve missed or thought. I read and didn’t. Lol 

She’s pooped twice on her own this afternoon now. Both times were golden but softer. She’s still yelling at me too so I’m taking that as the sign she’s still got fire in her. I also had a dream last night that she was walking and even jumped up in the air the way kids do. It sounds crazy but women in my family (including me) are known to have dreams that come true so crossing my fingers my crazy dreams are reality this time.  I’m going to see if I can take a quick power nap while the chittlans are all sleeping now.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So that didn’t happen.... a nap for me that is. But I just checked Wendy Darling’s vitals because she’s breathing rapid and shallow. 
Temp is 100.7
Pulse is 156
Respirs are 108 - this has me concerned. I’ll be researching what high respirs may mean but if any of you know before I figured it out let me know please


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear she is still doing relatively okay! I'm usually not as blunt with posts as I was earlier, but I also don't usually log in while I'm on my work computer! I would give her an oral dose of penicillin in addition to the injection--maybe wait for some others to comment. You can get penicillin at a feed store or Tractor Supply in most places. Floppy Kid Syndrome has something to do with stomach bacteria (so oral antibiotics) affecting the nervous system which is why they lose the sucking reflex. For some reason, if you keep feeding them, it makes things worse and they die. I LOVE the name!! I sure hope she comes through okay!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

jschies said:


> I'm so glad to hear she is still doing relatively okay! I'm usually not as blunt with posts as I was earlier, but I also don't usually log in while I'm on my work computer! I would give her an oral dose of penicillin in addition to the injection--maybe wait for some others to comment. You can get penicillin at a feed store or Tractor Supply in most places. Floppy Kid Syndrome has something to do with stomach bacteria (so oral antibiotics) affecting the nervous system which is why they lose the sucking reflex. For some reason, if you keep feeding them, it makes things worse and they die. I LOVE the name!! I sure hope she comes through okay!


I didn't take it as blunt in a bad way. (I'm pretty blunt myself, although some may use other words ).

So I've started electrolytes this afternoon now and no more milk..... but should I consider tomorrow the first day of FKS treatment???? since she had the 1/2 cc or L-SE Plus front the vet today (bo-se, pen, vit all in one injection) and a pinch of baking soda in her milk this morning before I started electrolytes. Do 3 "full" FKS doses starting tomorrow or count today as a treatment with what she's had or give her additional pen-g with the b-complex and baking soda according to the mix and count today as day one of treatment?

Also, I'm sure you are all correct in what you're talking about and the sites with the FKS treatment but I just look at the amounts and think that's a lot of b-complex and pen g for a 5.5lb goat with what the "normal" dosages would be. Just need some reassurance I guess


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

My "vote" is to give additional pen-g and thiamine (if you can get some) today, and call today day 1. Then give for 2 more days. If she has a suck reflex in the morning, feed her milk then.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I just noticed that the other website says to give an injection of penicillin in addition to giving it orally if they are down. So it must be okay to go ahead and give it.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So since the 1/2cc of meds I gave her had the 3 things in it should I give her an additional 1 1/2cc of pen? I also totally forgot to ask about getting thiamine (dang sleep deprivation) so I’ll have to go with the b-complex for that I guess?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh and dumb question but 2cc’s of baking soda mixed with water for the treatment? How do you measure 2cc’s of a powder?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

This is going to sound weird.......I take the plunger out of a syringe and put the powder into the syringe until it comes up to the amount you need.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

goat girls said:


> This is going to sound weird.......I take the plunger out of a syringe and put the powder into the syringe until it comes up to the amount you need.


Doesn't sound wierd at all to me as that is what I was thinking. Thanks!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I would give 2cc penicillin and 2 cc b complex by mouth.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

It is with the worst feeling in the world that I need to share my little Wendy Darling did not make it. I tried everything. CPR, mouth to mouth, it wasn’t enough. She passed in my arms a short while ago. I held her wrapped up bawling and handed her to my hubby as I couldn’t be the one to go take her out. I tried so hard and even though I knew she had a slim chance considering her beginning I tried. Ready in peace my sweet little girl and jump around as a young kid like you should now. 

I want to thank you all again so much for all your help with her and fast responses in making sure I did everything I possibly could. 

Man this feeling sucks so bad. I hate losing animals especially when I let myself get attached. It will be wierd sleeping in my bed again tonight instead of on the couch next to her or with her cuddled next to me.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I am so sorry.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh I'm sorry you lost her You could snuggle one of the bucklings


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry you lost her


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I am so sorry. You worked very hard for her. (Hugs)


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I am currently out with my bouncy bucklings trying to cheer up. I scolded my pregnant girls and told them easy deliveries, good parenting and absolutely NO deaths. They looked at me like I was crazy and why the heck I didn’t have any peanuts for them.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Korita said:


> I scolded my pregnant girls and told them easy deliveries, good parenting and absolutely NO deaths.


And Doelings.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am so sorry. I have been watching this so close... didn't comment because I would just be in the way... but I just want you to know that I am sure everyone here's heart is breaking with you. You did so much and tried so hard. I have tears for you and your sweet Wendy Darling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry you lost her.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

(((hugs))). I am so sorry. She was loved, and you truly did all you could.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Awww. So sorry. You gave her the best care.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, you gave her all the love and care anyone could possibly do, and way more then a lot of folks would or could. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------

